# Good Eats For IBS



## Good Eats For IBS (Feb 1, 2009)

Avocado and Roasted Oyster Mushroom on a Bed of GreensAfter the holiday season it is nice to get back to simple fare. Happily, avocadoes are considered a safe vegetable for IBS. Here the sweet creaminess of the avocado is combined with the earthy undertones of roasted mushrooms.Enjoy our free monthly recipe!Lyndagoodeatsforibs.com


----------

